# [SOLVED] Kaspersky not running scheduled scans.



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had Kaspersky for a while now about 4 or 5 months. I have it scheduled to run a full scan every 7 days at about 2:00 AM. It never runs the scan at the selected date or time. I've changed it in the past before, still it doesn't run. It downloads updates and installs them with no problems. But it won't even scan by schedule. The longest I've let it go for was about 16 days and it still doesn't scan.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Kaspersky not running scheduled scans.*

Hi Carey7090

I personally have never used Kaspersky, so I'm sorry that I can't be much help. However, you may want to check out the Kaspersky support site to see if you can find someone with more knowledge on the program to help you: Kaspersky Americas Support and Services | Kaspersky Lab United States

The forums are also a great place to find answers: Kaspersky Lab Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)

Regards,
Taylor


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Kaspersky not running scheduled scans.*

Thanks for the referral. I sent a message to Kaspersky support. I believe the issue may lie with a setting I didn't have checked. Since both systems running Kaspersky were set to scan at around or after midnight odds are the scans were never completed because they were turned off or in stand-by. I checked through the settings and that the box was unchecked for running skipped tasks. I'm assuming it skips the task if the system is off or on stand-by.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally, I don't do regular scans. My colleagues may disagree with me on this point. But The reason being is that it takes close to 40 hours to do a full system scan.

Instead, I do monthly on-demand quick scans using my paid Anti-Virus program, as well as a few free Anti-Malware programs. Daily system scans, IMO, are unnecessary and just prevent you from doing other things on the machine during that time. I think monthly, or maybe weekly, would be enough so long as the user is practicing safe surfing habits. 

Hopefully Kaspersky will be able to help resolve the issue for you.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Kaspersky not running scheduled scans.*



Nistlerooy said:


> Personally, I don't do regular scans. My colleagues may disagree with me on this point. But The reason being is that it takes close to 40 hours to do a full system scan.
> 
> Instead, I do monthly on-demand quick scans using my paid Anti-Virus program, as well as a few free Anti-Malware programs. Daily system scans, IMO, are unnecessary and just prevent you from doing other things on the machine during that time. I think monthly, or maybe weekly, would be enough so long as the user is practicing safe surfing habits.
> 
> Hopefully Kaspersky will be able to help resolve the issue for you.


I don't do daily scans, it's set to scan every week. It takes about an hour or so to complete a full system scan. And that's on the highest settings. And I find Kaspersky doesn't slow down my system much at all even during full scans. It's been pretty good so far, it actually warns me of infected websites before letting me visit them. Seems like every program I've used hasn't done that.


----------

